# Northern tool score



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Had to go to Northern tool today and saw this. It was a mere 5 dollars. It is heavy and magnetic so I am as sure as one can be that it is steel. The tubes were useful to slip over the frame tips. There were a few rough spots on the frame that needed smoothing out as did the main tips of the frame but nothing too crazy. The slingshot has a nice heft to it and a comfortable curve to it as well. Over all certainly worth 5 bucks 

I think this is one similar to the ones wll does so well with?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice mods to it my friend! Very awesome!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice score for sure! And yes, very nice customization.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

looks like you got a wll special there! nice job on the mods.


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

Looks like a great use for 5 bucks. I do love a bargain


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

raventree78 said:


> Had to go to Northern tool today and saw this. It was a mere 5 dollars. It is heavy and magnetic so I am as sure as one can be that it is steel. The tubes were useful to slip over the frame tips. There were a few rough spots on the frame that needed smoothing out as did the main tips of the frame but nothing too crazy. The slingshot has a nice heft to it and a comfortable curve to it as well. Over all certainly worth 5 bucks
> 
> I think this is one similar to the ones wll does so well with?


I know that slingshot very, very well. It is the newer generation of the slingshots that I called "Cheapo's"

I took mine and put the handle section in the machine vice to flatten it out, so I could get a better grip. I have MANY of the older models and they are some of my favorite slingshots. Yes, that is a steel wire frame and it will last you your lifetime. I use mine all the time, those sings and my Daisy F-16's are my go to slingshots !!

The one below has Kent #303 looped tubes and it is a powerhouse:










wll


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

After market custom up grades, supersize/biggie size it. Supreme makeover. I bet it had no idea what was in store for it when you brought it home. You changed that slingshots life for the better, so it should be grateful and be extra accurate. Right? Like when you rescue a dog from the pound//or stray, take it home wash it, brush it, feed it, give it a comfy place to live. and the dog is extra loyal and obedient/grateful.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

I been trying to sign in ever since I seen you got one too. Seen it for 5 bucks last year, magnets in a bin next to it. Set mine up for wide flats for shooting 1/2 oz steel. I polished the burs on the fork, took some of the platting off. I will post soon.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

When I seen it it looked just right to add a nice palm swell, I added washers for quick flat band changes.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

One more photo showing washers.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice mods


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ForkLess said:


> One more photo showing washers.


How do you attach the flat ? I really want to see how you do that ?

wll


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice upgrade/ modification. The washer quickset is genius. Whats next taking over the world because youve done everything else. Good job. Ill vote for yu if you run for president as long as you carry that through your reign.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

wll said:


> ForkLess said:
> 
> 
> > One more photo showing washers.
> ...


Sure here is some photos, I left a little rubber on the screw. wrapped flat pushed in then clamped with some washers. She has been holding up great.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

The screw plug has rubber tube on it, wrapped in the flat band and inserted. Clamped with metal washer, as raventree78 said in his post the fork ends are ruff, I polished mine it took some of the plating off. All well....


----------

